# Dog food and "Gas"



## Yancey's Mom (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a 10 month old Boston girl.. She has the worst GAS. I am on a Boston Terrier forum and I posted about her smellie anal glands and her gas.. Most of the response has been about having her vet. checked and the dog food that I am feeding her.. 
I have had her anal glands checked by my vet. and they are ok. I am currently feeding Taste of the Wild.. Can anyone post on food that they think would help her. I am currently moistening her food to soft consistency.. One reply told me about a site that stated to lower protien for gasie dog???


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you tried any other foods? There isn't a "gas-busting" food on the market, but different foods settle differently with different dogs, so you could try another high quality kibble and see if it's any better. 
Another thing to consider, is some breeds are more prone to being gassey, and you have one of those breeds. Smushy face dogs are all more likely to be gas bags. Boxers, Bostons, Frenchies, Bulldogs, etc. No matter what I feed my Boxer, she has gas. more or less depending on what I feed her, but nothing cuts it entirely.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah...I know your pain all too well. lol

My guy, Brady, used to have very bad gas and still does from time to time. It's all going to be in what you feed her. And keep in mind that the treats matter too. I also recommend tinkering with her food though. It's like an on-going experiment to see what does the best. I'm currently starting mine on a raw diet to see how that fairs, but the best thing I found before that was Wellness Core. So for me, at least, the low protein diet didn't cut it. I also found most fish based recipes to be beneficial as well.

Like CorgiPaws said, it will most likely never FULLY go away. All the brachycephalic breeds swallow air while eating, therefore causing some amount of gas. Pair that with breeds that are known for sensitive stomachs and you've got a ticking time bomb on your hands. :biggrin:


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

A very close friend of mine has an English Bulldog and he has gas A LOT! She said that there really isn't a whole lot you can do about it, because of the way these dogs swallow so much air. Not just when they are eating, but in general. The type of food isn't really to blame, it is the conformation of the jaw and nose. They can't help it! :frown:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i have heard it was a bracasiphalic (sp) dog thing to have gas issues. I dont know how true that is.

i would suggest trying a dif food. maybe this one just isnt agreeing with her belly


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

We have had bad gas issues with all foods we've tried made by or processed by Diamond, including Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, Chicken Soup, Kirkland's, Canidae, and even Solid Gold. I have not tried Taste of the Wild since no other "Diamond" food has worked out. 

We feed Nature's Variety and have been pretty happy with it. In fact we have very little gas problems on Nature's Variety. And Nature's Variety is a good for all life stages food too. We feed it to all our dogs, from our 4 month old Maltese to our 8 year old Yellow Lab.

Nothing worse than dogs with horrible gas.


----------



## nutritionalist (Feb 10, 2010)

*Gas in dogs*



Yancey's Mom said:


> I have a 10 month old Boston girl.. She has the worst GAS. I am on a Boston Terrier forum and I posted about her smellie anal glands and her gas.. Most of the response has been about having her vet. checked and the dog food that I am feeding her..
> I have had her anal glands checked by my vet. and they are ok. I am currently feeding Taste of the Wild.. Can anyone post on food that they think would help her. I am currently moistening her food to soft consistency.. One reply told me about a site that stated to lower protien for gasie dog???


The higher the protein in dog foods the more gas you will have. Taste of the Wild is a grain free dog food and it sounds as though your dog cannot digest the protein amounts. I would suggest going to a lower protein food. During your search in Alabama for this you might want to use your computer to look at who manufacturers the foods you are looking at. Taste of the Wild is made at Diamond Pet Foods This plant has more law suits of killing dogs than any other pet food manufacturer out there. Take a look at Precise Pet Foods. They have never been recalled and use NO china ingredients


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

nutritionalist said:


> The higher the protein in dog foods the more gas you will have.


I don't think the higher the protein the higher the gas. When Aspen was on EVO Turkey and Chicken at 42%, he _*HARDLY*_ had gas at all. Some breeds are more gasier than others. And Boston's are definitely one of them. I also think that if there's a digestive issue going on, then that could contribute to the gas.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

nutritionalist said:


> The higher the protein in dog foods the more gas you will have. Taste of the Wild is a grain free dog food and it sounds as though your dog cannot digest the protein amounts. I would suggest going to a lower protein food. During your search in Alabama for this you might want to use your computer to look at who manufacturers the foods you are looking at. Taste of the Wild is made at Diamond Pet Foods This plant has more law suits of killing dogs than any other pet food manufacturer out there. Take a look at Precise Pet Foods. They have never been recalled and use NO china ingredients


I'm not sure where to start with this... other than I don't agree at all.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm not sure where to start with this... other than I don't agree at all.


Also totally don't agree with the "nutritionalist."

Like I said earlier...when I put my Boston on a higher protein food he had less gas. I've also heard the same for others.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

also completely disagree with nutritionalist.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, so I started a bad trend of simple I disagree posts, so I will try to explain. 



nutritionalist said:


> The higher the protein in dog foods the more gas you will have.


What is your cource for this information? Canines, being carnivores, thrive off of animal based protein. 



nutritionalist said:


> Taste of the Wild is a grain free dog food and it sounds as though your dog cannot digest the protein amounts.


Plant matter is what dogs can't digest, grains at the top of that list. Grain free foods tend to be more digestable because they don't include the impossible-to-digest grains in the food. The more meat content there is in a kibble, the more digestable it is. 



nutritionalist said:


> Take a look at Precise Pet Foods. They have never been recalled and use NO china ingredients


I'm going to check them out and I will list things in the order I notice them. 
Chicken, veggies, flowers, and grain are spotlighted on the main page. The only useful of those four is chicken.
Looking at the ingredients of the chicken and rice formula, after taking into consideration they have been spliced, it is more grain heavy than anything else. Other formulas are also more grain heavy than a dog food should be. 


I'm curious as to why you recommend this product?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The only thing I can add is my dog came to me on Purnia One Puppy food (YES I got him off it right away) but for that one week he was the gasest dog in the world. I switched him over to California Natural puppy food and the gas went right away.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

nutritionalist said:


> This plant has more law suits of killing dogs than any other pet food manufacturer out there.


I would also like to know if this has any truth behind it as well.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

nutritionalist said:


> The higher the protein in dog foods the more gas you will have. Taste of the Wild is a grain free dog food and it sounds as though your dog cannot digest the protein amounts. I would suggest going to a lower protein food. During your search in Alabama for this you might want to use your computer to look at who manufacturers the foods you are looking at. Taste of the Wild is made at Diamond Pet Foods This plant has more law suits of killing dogs than any other pet food manufacturer out there. Take a look at Precise Pet Foods. They have never been recalled and use NO china ingredients


Just where do you people get your info? This is so untrue. I was just at a site that had the 15 biggest recalls and dogs that were killed. Sure wish I had kept the link, but here is another with a list and I do not even see Diamond even having any recalls. And scoopes has TOTW RATED AS ONE OF THE TOP FOODS MADE.

Dog Food Recalls

http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/dogfoodrecall.html


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They had to be talking about Nutro!


----------



## goujon (Feb 10, 2010)

Two common causes of gas are gulping food, thus swallowing air and over feeding. If your dog gulps his food, try putting a brick or stone in the bowl so that he has to eat around it or get a dish with a raised center. If you are over feeding (and I think at least half of dog owners do) cut back a little. The amount recommended on the bag is often too much. You also have to consider treats. Some of them are over a hundred calories each. That is equal to about 1/4 cup of many foods.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was going to suggest the same thing, dogs like bulldogs due to their anatomy tend to gulp in a lot of air when eating which results in rather unpleasant flatuation. You could try one of those slow feed bowls, also soaking the kibble will help. I also reccomend adding an enzyme supplement to aid digestion.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 21, 2010)

I just started feeding my boston pup Orijen and Acana, I've mix all the flavors except the fish ones cause he simply won't eat fish. He is gassy, but it doesn't smell as bad as it use to on grain foods. I give him a couple teaspoons of organic, plain, non-fat yogurt daily and it helps, cause when he doesn't eat yogurt he farts more. 
He also has Stenotic Nares Stenotic nares - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which could be contributing to his gas since is causes him to swallow more air when he eats. He will have surgery in a few months and maybe that will reduce the gas a little.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I always added probiotics to my dogs kibble. Works like the yogurt just more concentrated. They come in gelcap form which can be sprinkled over the kibble or liquid which can be poured on. The probiotics not only boost their digestion ability, but it helps to boost their immune system too.:biggrin:


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I do not even see Diamond even having any recalls.


Link

I have a Kong treat dispenser which I will fill with food to help slow down the 'wolfing down' of treats or dinner . By slowing the process down, swallowing air is nearly eliminated and it forces my dog to work.:smile:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I see the recall did not happen in my State, Washington nor was it recalled in Oregon. Maybe thats why I never heard about it and your link is the only one I have found about this.
LOL, maybe this is why they quit using corn in their products. At least they learned from their mistakes.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Excerpt from Wikipedia:

On December 20, 2005, Diamond Pet Food discovered aflatoxin in a product manufactured at their facility in Gaston, South Carolina[10]. Diamond voluntarily recalled in 23 states 19 products formulated with corn and manufactured in the Gaston facility. Testing of more than 2,700 finished product samples conducted by laboratories confirmed that only two date codes of two adult dog formulas with the "Best By" dates of April 3, April 4, April 5 and April 11 were potentially toxic.

There's no way they could have the most lawsuits. Compared to all the recalls that major dog food companies have done on sooooo many more products with sooooo many more effected dates.....it's just not possible.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, thats why I mentioned corn, because the article said it was a fungus that grows on corn that was the issue. Another reason to hate seeing corn in dog food.
Click on Sir's link.


----------



## walteman (Aug 25, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> i have heard it was a bracasiphalic (sp) dog thing to have gas issues. I dont know how true that is.
> 
> i would suggest trying a dif food. maybe this one just isnt agreeing with her belly


I have read/seen articles about short-nosed dogs having issues with gas build-up because of the way that their "normal" dog appearance was altered by breeding. I watched the Animal Planet show Dogs 101 on Boston Terriers andI believe this was briefly discusses (could be wrong though).


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a little Boston, and she does have a little gas; but not much. She burrrps more than anything. Whenever she plays fetch, she will let out the biggest, loudest burp I've ever heard. She is only about 12lbs; but burps like a 200lb sailor!! :biggrin:
I feed her California Natural small bites. It is a limited ingredient food, so that really helps. I also add a probiotic and like I said, she hardly ever has gas.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Khan said:


> I have a little Boston, and she does have a little gas; but not much. She burrrps more than anything. Whenever she plays fetch, she will let out the biggest, loudest burp I've ever heard. She is only about 12lbs; but burps like a 200lb sailor!! :biggrin:
> I feed her California Natural small bites. It is a limited ingredient food, so that really helps. I also add a probiotic and like I said, she hardly ever has gas.


I'm not trying to push raw on you, but would you ever consider feeding a raw diet? It has been known to completely eliminate gas among other issues.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'm not trying to push raw on you, but would you ever consider feeding a raw diet? It has been known to completely eliminate gas among other issues.


Todd- Please, if you would like to suggest raw to someone posting in the Kibble section...do it by PM only. Even suggesting raw to someone in the kibble section will be viewed as "pushing" it on others. 

And our dogs still have gas on occasion. I don't think you can say that a raw diet eliminates gas completely in any dog. Just depends on the meal.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Gas is natural. Heck *I* even have it sometimes. I saw Dr. Oz on Oprah several years ago. During a Q & A session he said the average person expells gas 7 times a day if they are healthy. I'm VERY healthy LOL


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Gas is natural. Heck *I* even have it sometimes. I saw Dr. Oz on Oprah several years ago. During a Q & A session he said the average person expells gas 7 times a day if they are healthy. I'm VERY healthy LOL


LOL LOL, That makes two of us !!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> LOL LOL, That makes two of us !!


three's a charm:biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Todd- Please, if you would like to suggest raw to someone posting in the Kibble section...do it by PM only. Even suggesting raw to someone in the kibble section will be viewed as "pushing" it on others.
> 
> And our dogs still have gas on occasion. I don't think you can say that a raw diet eliminates gas completely in any dog. Just depends on the meal.


Todd, I actually feed Khan raw, and yes I have seen his gas all but go away. 
As RFD said, it never completely goes away; but now it's harder for my husband to blame it on the dogs!! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL:biggrin:


----------

